# weight problem



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

well here we are one day to go to our first trip to Europe in out M/H. following all the good advice on this forum I went to the Weight bridge with veh fully loaded for a check, 4500kgs said the ticket 4500kgs said my max weight feeling very good with my self, when driving back, I suddenly realised that Sue my wife was not on board during the weighing process and her pile of "just these items". You know what I mean, when your ready to leave, thinking you are all packed up and this pile arrives at the front door, as what ifs and maybe's :roll: :evil: I have been having great problems convincing Sue that we are going on holiday and not moving house, any way i now have to remove items to get Sue on board to stay legal (or I could leave her at home8O joke honest) 
wish me luck!!!

paul


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

We have the same problem. I have a Burstner and it is nearly to its max weight. and we have not loaded the personal items yet you will have to leave non essential items behind even if it is the wife.

Andy


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Even more critical are your axle weights. I bet if you are at the overall limit one axle will be under and one axle could well be very overloaded.
When I weighed my MH the rear axle was at it's limit but the front axle was 200Kg+ on the safe side.
It wasn't possible to insert another 200Kg+ anywhere without the rear axle going well overweight....and therefore not safe!...yet the overall weight would have been OK!!!!


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

take your point EJB 
I did have the rear tag axles done separately and these came in at 60kg under weight so I have moved front gas canisters from over the front and with the extra large fuel tank towards the front I am not going to keep this full as i have been doing, that said i am still having probs with weight and was thinking of taking the steel rim spare off and replacing with one of these repair kits can anybody give advise on this?

many thanks

Paul
Ive still got to take the wife she says


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I've read every argument and seen every product over the past 35 years.

I would never travel anywhere (in any vehicle) without a spare wheel.

But that's only my opinion :wink:


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

I would never travel anywhere (in any vehicle) without a spare wheel.

EJB how many times have you used one? In the last 20yrs as a chauffeur averaging between 50,000 & 80,000 miles a year I only changed 1 wheel.
Reg.


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

Oh I had forgotten,I also had a puncture on a motorbike returning from the Dutch TT,which I repaired with the supplied kit and reached home OK.
I never carry a spare on the bike.

Reg.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi if your tyre ends up looking like my trailer tyre did, you will need one helluva a repair kit.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I too used to average over 50,000 miles a year and never had a puncture except on a caravan...once in over 45 years. I still hold my opinion totally!
I don't include M/Cs....or cycles for that matter :wink:


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

many thanks for the advice now totally confused, however I have now discovered that I need different bolts to the ones that are holding my alloys on if I need to use the steel rim spare (which I can not find on the M/H anywhere) so the spare at this time as as much use as a chocolate fire guard, at this late stage will have to cross my fingers and call the RAC if I have a problem.

Paul


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

two points.

When my Devon Monaco based on the Renault Master (MAM or whatever it is now called - 3500kg) was fully loaded for a 3 month journey to France it weighed 3040kg so I have lots of spare capacity.

My tyres are all fitted with Tyron Bands so my vehicle should be a bit safer if the tyre blows out. The only trouble is that the wheel is underslung and needs three strong men to get it down from the cradle and the damaged one put back up into the cradle. As I an now very ancient it is not something I would contemplate doing myself.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Owl129 - I'm surprised you haven't picked up on the growing use of helium filled tyres. With big wheels, and especially a tag unit, it can make a considerable difference.

ps - just my opinion.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Am just wondering what people do actually pack. We have 550kg payload and got the van stuffed at 500kg so either you are carrying dead bodies or our weighbridge is not right!

We took 3 bikes on back and 1 fold up one, 1 cadac, 2 (am no fairy) adults 1 big teenager and a heavy sprog. Clothes and bedding for a fortnight and 6 bottles of pepsi max which weighed a ton. Plus food and all utensils etc. We had full water tank and fuel and had added an additional wind out awning.

We did forget all socks and trollies for boys but thats hardly tons of stuff.

So do tell me am curious ...!

Greenie


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> Am just wondering what people do actually pack. We have 550kg payload and got the van stuffed at 500kg so either you are carrying dead bodies or our weighbridge is not right!
> 
> We took 3 bikes on back and 1 fold up one, 1 cadac, 2 (am no fairy) adults 1 big teenager and a heavy sprog. Clothes and bedding for a fortnight and 6 bottles of pepsi max which weighed a ton. Plus food and all utensils etc. We had full water tank and fuel and had added an additional wind out awning.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately some larger vans with a 3500kg limit have a much smaller payload than that.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Reading this post I started to worry about the weight of our van. It is a big vehicle but only 3500kg, so we tend to load it with odds and ends because there is plenty of space - like we all do, 
So, before we head off for the weekend, we are going to visit the local weighbridge. It wont be an accurate weight in as much as we are only away for a weekend and not taking bikes and a few other things, but it will give us a good guide of what we can add or - disaster - what we need to remove. I am getting paranoid. Keep your fingers crossed for us that we are ok


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

I have an Autotrail Apache 700 SE, it has a 685KG payload. GW of 3850. I recently took it to a weigh bridge loaded with 

3/4 Tank of fuel
Full tank 130 litres of water
Full 13kg and 7kg Gas bottles
Small Generator
Cadac Bar Be
Extra Leisure Battery
Bike Rack and bikes
All the usual odds and sods. Tools, 5 ltrs toilet Chem, etc
Food and clothes for 3 days for 3 people
And me

It weighed in at 3610 Kg leaving only 240 kgs left. I always thing we travel fairly light and was surprised we had so little left.

Andy


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

I got rid of the huge and heavy domestic style oven (which was separate from the hob) to say some weight. We have never missed it.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Weight*

Hi

It os great that people take the weight issue seriously and look at using weigh bridges etc. I did find weighing the tag axles rear axles to be a complicated affair, and will do it again with the new van in due course.

I do feel though that the manufacturers payloads are confusing, in that some quote the allowable loading AFTER the water, gas, diesel and driver are on board, and other manufacturers, quote the payload with nothing on board. In the case of the latter, fill the fuel tank and immediately 100 kg or so has been eaten away. (This was discussed at great length in Carol's topic - well worth a read.)

Russell


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Well, we went to the weighbridge on our way to our w'end site. We had 1/2 tank fuel and a 80ltrs fresh water (Usually rally so easier to fill before we leave home) Food and clothing for 2 nights, dog and all her bits. The one thing we didnt have were the bikes. We only had 40kg to spare. The back axle was the correct weight - but we didnt have bikes on. Front was ok. So now we are going to have to see how we can adjust the weights to be legal when carrying the bikes.

What is the penalty for being overwieght?


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*Weight issues?????*

Hi All.
We have been pondering the weight question, since we took delivery of our van. :? 
We have used the members section for weighbridge locations & had a quick look at the 'Beginners' section re weight & there is an interesting pdf file about overloading 8O

But & its a _*big but*_, how many people know what they are allowed max laden weight or apparently even care....because, we have arrived on sites & watched people unload amazing amounts of stuff from their vans 8O

Also is there somewhere on the site that I have missed  that gives a rough idea of what all the extra's we fit weigh individually :?: 
EG Bike rack (average) 17KG...for example 
Or would that be a 'how long is a piece of string' question 

Regards C


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

My van has a payload of 480kg and a MAUM of 3000kgs, when loaded my rear axle is on the limit and the van is around 2990kgs which is a little to close for comfort legally - However those nice people at svtech (http://www.svtech.co.uk/) assure me that Peugeot have authorised my SWB van upto 3200kgs and they will replate it for £200. This should give me an extra 150 or so on the rear axle and a bit more in hand for those continental roadside checks...


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Autoquest said:


> My van has a payload of 480kg and a MAUM of 3000kgs, when loaded my rear axle is on the limit and the van is around 2990kgs which is a little to close for comfort legally - However those nice people at svtech (http://www.svtech.co.uk/) assure me that Peugeot have authorised my SWB van upto 3200kgs and they will replate it for £200. This should give me an extra 150 or so on the rear axle and a bit more in hand for those continental roadside checks...


As long as your under 3500Kg . . anything over 3500Kg [legally] cannot drive through French villages [or so I'm "reliably" informed :?


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I suspect that they can but at a reduced speed, 40kph I think.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

I am thinking about uprating my van. Can anyone point me in the direction on any information about the restrictions on the continent. 

Ie increased tolls, speed limits 

Derek


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Reading this thread with interest, partiularly comments about axle weights and loading tolerance.

Keith (Sprokit) has posted a great download called "A Guide to Motorhome Weights and Terms used", can be found in the 'useful' bit of the downloads section.

It also covers the weighing methodology of tag axles.

David


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> As long as your under 3500Kg . . anything over 3500Kg [legally] cannot drive through French villages [or so I'm "reliably" informed Confused


Anyone able to confirm/refute this?
Or do I just await the arrival of the gendarmes to collect a couple of years fines?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

aultymer said:


> > As long as your under 3500Kg . . anything over 3500Kg [legally] cannot drive through French villages [or so I'm "reliably" informed Confused
> 
> 
> Anyone able to confirm/refute this?
> Or do I just await the arrival of the gendarmes to collect a couple of years fines?


Gerhard (Boff) will probably know.

Suggest you PM him if you are concerned as he may not see this topic.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

We have found that if there is a weight limit it will be sign posted before an alternative route if you are not sure follow the trucks. Touts directions will take you around as well.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I don't believe this to be correct, motorhomes are treated like cars not trucks. I think there is a need to work to the speed limits for HGV's but that is all. I have been stopped by the Gendarmes on motorcycles in a no HGV zone, but they only wanted to tell me the local campsite was flooded and closed and where I could go to camp safely.

Greenie if you want a list of what is carried in my van and the weights PM me   

I think there are breakdown rescue implications if you cannot provide a spare wheel, you may be liable for all costs so check your breakdown insurance.

peedee


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

OWL129, in respect of your comment about needing different bolts, for steel & alloy, I came upon this problem last year. My daughter & her husband had a Citroen C4 & when she had a puncture, as with most problems, called Dad.
The C4 had alloy wheels & a steel (spacesaver) spare. I discovered that the bolts were ingeniously designed to work with both types by incorporating two different flanges on each bolt. Don't know if this is common but may be worth checking.


----------



## owl129 (May 21, 2008)

emmbeedee

many thanks for that, I must admit I have been rather lax on the subject of the bolts but will now chase it along, I have had the veh uprated by SvTech and so looking into the tires and if I need a different standard than I have on at the moment (due to extra weight now allowed)

Paul


----------

